# Code Spillage



## Count_Zero (May 31, 2006)

I've noticed some code spillage when I'm posting replies. I notice the following lines on the top of the screen



			
				Code Spillage said:
			
		

> Warning: eregi() [function.eregi]: REG_EMPTY in /includes/functions_spamkill.php on line 26
> 
> Warning: eregi() [function.eregi]: REG_EMPTY in /includes/functions_spamkill.php on line 26




I just thought I'd let you know about this.


----------



## Henry (May 31, 2006)

Testing


----------



## Henry (May 31, 2006)

Not seeing anything, myself. Are you still noticing it? What browser do you use?


----------



## Michael Morris (May 31, 2006)

This will happen to any user with less than a set threshhold of posts - it will go away eventually. The cause is linked to a change in how PHP 5 and PHP 4 work.


----------

